
21 Things You’ll Learn From Blogging for 10 Years - fogus
http://redmonk.com/jgovernor/2012/09/14/21-things-youll-learn-from-blogging-for-10-years/
======
hrbrmstr
It's a shame "crafting proper headlines/titles" was not one of them.

